# Mouse and Keyboard are not working.



## Retsinakanister (Dec 18, 2012)

Good evening.

Here's my very first problem with FreeBSD 9.0 i386.

Somehow, mouse and keyboard do not work, when on GDM or XDM. I did read several workarounds, I've tried them all, but still, there's no result. First of all, some Information: Nvidia 9300GS;


```
%cat /etc/rc.conf 
hostname="deneb"
keymap="german.cp850.kbd"
#ifconfig_rl0="DHCP"
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
linux_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
#gdm_enable="YES"
#gnome_enable="YES"
```

When I boot up the machine, no errors occur. But somehow, hald is not started by default (When starting both dbus and hald, it says that dbus is already running, while hald is starting normally.)

My xorg.conf is automatically generated by nvidia-xconfig, I've already installed the proprietary nvidia driver via Ports.

Another solution to this problem was to add AutoAddDevices and AllowEmptyInput to X11; I've been told NOT to use this method, because of upcoming issues. I tried it anyway - no result. - http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=170062&postcount=7 (I read the whole article behind the link.)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=35586

When I manually start moused, I get the following error:


```
deneb# service moused onestart
Starting default mousedmoused: unable to open /dev/psm0: No such file or directory.
```

I'm currently using USB peripherials, they're also correctly shown in dmesg:


```
deneb# dmesg | grep -i Razer
ugen3.2: <Razer BlackWidow> at usbus3
ukbd0: <Razer BlackWidow Razer BlackWidow, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on usbus3
uhid0: <Razer BlackWidow Razer BlackWidow, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on usbus3
ums0: <Razer BlackWidow Razer BlackWidow, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on usbus3
ugen3.3: <Razer> at usbus3
ums1: <Razer Razer Lachesis, class 0/0, rev 1.10/21.00, addr 3> on usbus3
ukbd1: <Razer Razer Lachesis, class 0/0, rev 1.10/21.00, addr 3> on usbus3
```

I've also tried, like suggested in the following thread, recompiling it by

```
make deinstall clean
make install clean
```

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=170215&postcount=9

And, just because why not:


```
FreeBSD deneb 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


I'm not totally new to UNIX, but this problem definitely seems to be overwhelming. Please help!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2012)

Do the mouse and keyboard work in the console before X is started?


----------



## Retsinakanister (Dec 18, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Do the mouse and keyboard work in the console before X is started?



Sorry, I could have mentioned it. Yes, they work perfectly in the console.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2012)

Can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?


----------



## Retsinakanister (Dec 18, 2012)

```
(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(EE) Dec 18 15:18:02 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
(EE) Dec 18 15:18:02 NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X
(EE) Dec 18 15:18:02 NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If
(EE) Dec 18 15:18:02 NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try
(EE) Dec 18 15:18:02 NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
(II) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9300 GS (G98) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes
(--) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.98.12.00.00
(II) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9300 GS at PCI:1:0:0
(--) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0):     LG Electronics L1982U (CRT-1)
(--) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): LG Electronics L1982U (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(**) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID has been
(**) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.
(II) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1
(==) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): 
(==) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(==) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
(==) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): 
(II) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024
(--) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0):     option
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA: Reserving 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
(II) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA:     access.
(II) Dec 18 15:18:03 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(II) Loading extension XINERAMA
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Razer Lachesis
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module kbd
(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) No input driver matching `kbd'
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Razer BlackWidow
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse
(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) No input driver matching `mouse'
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Razer BlackWidow
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module kbd
(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) No input driver matching `kbd'
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module kbd
(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) No input driver matching `kbd'
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)
```

Here you are. And, by the way, is there any kind of a SPOILER function like on other forums?

Obviously the drivers are missing. Where do I get them?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks like the same issue as [thread=36392]this thread[/thread], you are missing x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard and x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse.

It also looks like x11/nvidia-driver didn't install properly.


----------



## Retsinakanister (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you very much, it works flawlessly now.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jan 15, 2013)

Some times my computer *was* hit or miss with the key board. Make sure your computer resolves using /etc/hosts.

I recently read when booting you don't want your computer reading rc.conf for too long.
/etc/hosts

```
192.168.0.21            laptop.localhost laptop
```
hostname="laptop"

_____________________________________
Today BSDSTAT's was causing my rc.conf file to be read for to long. It caused my keyboard not to function in Xorg (Feb 5) untill I reread this thread.


----------

